# What's your goal?



## NavyShooter (26 Apr 2011)

Hey folks,

Well, it's been almost 2 months at sea, and I figured I'd put a little note up about PT and fitness on ships at sea.

First-off,  I stand a 1/2 watch rotation, 5 on, 5 off, 7 on, 7 off for 2-3 weeks at a stretch between ports.

I passed the CF Xpress test the day before we departed on this trip, which I was rather disappointed in.  I was Exempted last time, and I was, well, bothered by only passing.  It was the run that got me, I ran out of steam between 6.5 and 7.  I was also bothered by the snugness of my waist-line and tight fit of my tunic last time I was on divisions.

In January when I visited my brother (a triathelete living in Texas) he ran me into the ground rather quickly.  It was embarrassing.   The fact that I did a Royal Caribbean Cruise with the wife and kids shortly thereafter and added a "couple" pounds to compound the issue.  

So.  For the last 2 months, I've been working towards the somewhat honourable goal of improving my PT Standards.  

Start point:  2 miles at 5.2 MPH, weight 234 pounds (January)

Sailed on 02 Mar, did 2 miles at 5.2 MPH, weight 226 pounds (minor diet changes between Jan/Mar for loss of 8 pounds)

Since sailing, I have maintained the following 3 goals:

1.  No French-fries
2.  No duff (Dessert to the non-sailor types)
3.  No big meal prior to going off-watch 

I have also set a personal distance goal of 2 miles per day by treadmill.  

So far, I'm still catching up to the 2 miles per day goal.  If I was on track, I'd be at 112 miles today.  In fact I'm at 83.75 miles.  This means I'm about a marathon behind where I want to be at.  I'm currently sitting at a 1.5 miles per day average.

The results of the above steps I've taken:

1.  Pants are looser and easier to button up
2.  Lost 7 pounds since sailing (219 as of our last port visit....kind of hard to get an accurate weight when the ship's bobbing about)
3.  Able to run 5 miles at a 5.6 MPH pace, and do 2 miles at 6.0 MPH pace, with last 1/2 mile at 6.5 MPH.

Anyhow, I just wanted to take a minute and ask you what your goal is that keeps you inspired to keep or get fit.  Two years ago, I was at 199 pounds.  I want to see a 1 as the first digit on the scale before I get home in August, and I KNOW it's do-able.

NS


----------



## chrisf (26 Apr 2011)

Good work!

I'm sure it's been tried before, but regarding inspiration, not really a goal, but working on civi ships, I've seen "group shame" (Group support?  ) become a fantastic motivator for the gym... any time we've run any sort of competition ("biggest looser", "beat the ship", inter-departmental competitions) business at the gym just booms and ship wide fitness goes up signifigantly.


----------



## Chilme (9 May 2011)

Nice work NS.  I would recommend keeping up and muscular routine.  You don't want to fall off there, and it is a great way to burn calories above and beyond the running.  o you have any other equipment beyond the treadmill?


----------



## Sapplicant (10 May 2011)

To be honest, I've always looked at it this way; 

If some lady rear-ends another driver at an intersection because she was staring at me going for a shirtless run, instead of watching the road in front of her, well, mission accomplished. As a result, I go for a run every day, just in case today's the day, and I get plenty of vitamin D3. Win-win.


----------



## Tollis (10 May 2011)

Sounds like you've got a solid plan there and some good progress.  Im going in to my CFAT Monday so ive been training the last couple weeks for my PT.

General goals are   

Shuttle run: 10-currently at a 6  ( I hate the shuttle run)
Push ups: 40-Currently at 20
Sit ups: 60 in 60 seconds- Currently at 45
2.4k run: 10 minutes flat- Currently at 12:40

Just started but im already seeing some progress I was always active before but got into a routine of not following my routine.  Its hard to get back into it.


----------



## NavyShooter (11 May 2011)

Currently at 131.5 miles.....

I have 3 days to do 11.5 miles and I'll be caught up to my 2 miles per day pace!


----------



## xxmixkexx (30 Jun 2011)

my goals are
2.4km in sub 8:15 currently at 9:03
level 14.5 on the beep test im at 13.1
500lb deadlift at 425
80 push ups current 63
24 dead hang pull up current 17

good luck with your goals!


----------



## Sample2K7 (30 Jun 2011)

2.4km in sub 9min currently 945
100 pushups currently 60
100 situps currently 45
265pound bench currently 235
25 pullups currently 15
Stage 10+ on beep test currently 9


----------



## zakiuz (1 Jul 2011)

2.4k in 9:30 currently at 10:00
45 push ups currently at 30
60 situps currently at 30
10 pull ups currently at 5
Stage 9-9.5 on beep currently at 6


----------



## Nostix (1 Jul 2011)

Combined big three 5RM at 800+, currently 710 (150 B / 270 S / 290 D)


----------



## SoldierInAYear (1 Jul 2011)

My goals are 2.4 KM in AROUND 12 minutes. I've never ran 2.4KM and got 17:54.
The ability to do atleast 10 pushups without getting tired.
30 situps in 1:30 
Higher than 6.0 on beep test.
Ability to do 1 Pullup  :crybaby:

I've got 2 years before i start my application. Might aswell get ready now.


----------



## Celticgirl (2 Jul 2011)

My next Expres test is in November.  My main goal is to beat all previous scores, including my 7.0 on the shuttle last time - I am aiming for 8.0 this time.  My push-ups are suffering these days, though, and I'm a lot shy of the 21 that I did last time, so I'm hoping to work up to minimum 25 in the next four months or so...got a long way to go for that one.  Now that I have put this in text on Army, I will be held accountable!  lol   ;D


----------



## canada94 (6 Jul 2011)

Paul_Ontario said:
			
		

> My goals are 2.4 KM in AROUND 12 minutes. I've never ran 2.4KM and got 17:54.
> The ability to do atleast 10 pushups without getting tired.
> 30 situps in 1:30
> Higher than 6.0 on beep test.
> ...



With two years you can do it !

Just keep motivated!


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (6 Jul 2011)

Good work, NS!  

I've found that since I've left the Reserves, my fitness has declined noticeably, (no PT standards to maintain as a chemist, funny enough...)

When I left the PRes, I was 6'3", and about 240lbs (spring of 2009).

Fast forward to May of 2011. 6'3", and *296*lbs!.....Y-eeouch!
My fattest was *310lbs* in 2003, and I did NOT wish to return there.
I got down to *210lbs* sometime around Sept 2005, but I was dragged out, and kinda frail.

The wife and I have both made big changes in diet, ie; NO FAST FOOD, far more reasonable portions, far less heavy starches...and no glass of beer or wine _(or three)_ with the weekday dinners. Having a kid, we've always eaten healthly food.....just friggin' LOTS OF IT!

I haven't been back running, (yet), but we do some good hard walking.

As of this week, (after 9 weeks of better diet/PT), the wife is down 26lbs, and I'm down 22lbs.

We'll both plateau soon, as this has been excess flabby, gloopy weight, but that's when the PT steps up.

My goal is 240 lbs by September, and back to 5k every 2nd day, (not all that lofty but attatinable for me).

Good luck, NS, and keep 'er up!

HS


----------



## NavyShooter (6 Jul 2011)

Well, fast forward to today, and I'm at 418 km since leaving Halifax.  

I'm about 15 km ahead of my daily 3.2/day, but have set a monthly goal of 90 miles (144 km) which works out to 4.6 km per day for the month.

I'm a mile up on that goal since the start of the month.  Some days are harder than others...the treadmill availability at sea is sometimes tough....I did 5K on the semi-outdoor treadmill the other day and came off oozing heat (48 degree humidex) and others are tough when the roll of the ship impacts you....I ran 5K a couple of days ago with a 2.5-4 degree roll going against me....so that was an interesting run...uphill all the way.

To the good, I got through it.  To the bad, my calves are killing me!  

NS


----------



## Bowers525 (6 Jul 2011)

My personal goal is more abilities oriented then weight loss but I hope to be able to do the following before BMQ 

30 pushups
30 situps
run 2k in under 15 minutes
5:00 in Plank position 

My pushups right now are at about 20-25 depending on the day, Situps im at less then 10, running im at my goal I think and right now i can only do one minute in plank with ease 

Im getting there I think.

Bowers


----------

